# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  یادگیری کار با Maintenance Plan Wizard در SQL 2008

## mj_developer

سلام

من میخوام فرایند کار با Maintenance Plan Wizard در SQL 2008 رو یاد بگیرم. اگه  مقاله یا کتابی در این مورد میشناسید خواهشن به من معرفی کنید.

مرسی

----------


## bijanjafari

سلام
من کتاب های مختلفی راجب این قضیه خوندم , ولی هیچ کدام به خوبی کتاب "آموزش SQL SERVER 2005" نوشته نیما الوان فروش انتشارات پیروز الوان نبود. کتابی است که به صورت تصویری و قدم به قدم توضیح داده.

----------

